# حدائق بابل المعلقة



## المعمار العكبوت (29 سبتمبر 2007)

وهي عبارة عن أربعة أفدنه علي شكل شرفات معلقة علي أعمدة ارتفاعها 75 قدما
كان يوجد بها ثماني بوابات وكان أفخم هذه البوابات بوابة عشتار الضخمة
كانت حدائق بابل المعلقة شهادة على قدرة رجل واحد إلى خلق واحة نباتية من الجمال وسط كآبة منظر صحراوي، ضدّ كلّ قوانين الطبيعة. اوجد الملك نبوخذنصّر الحدائق كعلامة إحترام لزوجته سيمراميس التي، بحسب الأسطورة، إشتاقت إلى غابات وورود وطنها. كانت الحدائق وسطية ومحاطة بحيطان المدينة وبخندق مائي لصدّ الجيوش الغازية. هناك بقايا شكّ ،على أية حال، بين المؤرخين وعلماء الآثار بالنسبة إلى حقيقة وجود هذه الجنة المفقودة أبدا، إذ ان اعمال التنقيب في بابل لم تجد أثرا جازما لها
معلومــات عن بابل

- عاصمة المملكة البابلية لإمبراطوريتين بابليتين.
- كان السومريون أقدم سكان بلاد بابل.
- بابل مدينة قديمة بأرض الرافدين،أي نهر دجلة والفرات.
- قد ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم " وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت"
- كانت المدينة مركزًا دينيًّا وتجاريا لبلاد بابل.
- كلمة "بابل" في اللغة الأكادية تعني "باب الإله".
- قد سماها الأقدمون بعدة أسماء منها "بابلونيا"، أرض بابل ما بين النهرين وبلاد الرافدين.

- صارت بابل بعد سقوط سومر قاعدة إمبراطورية بابل ، وقد أنشأها حمورابي حوالي 2100ق.م ، امتدت من الخليج العربي جنوبًا إلي نهر دجلة شمالا.


----------



## أبن الفيحاء-حسن (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 
من الجيد البحث فب ثنايا العمارة الموجودة في بلادنا العربية

والى المزيد


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

هل ياترى يعدو العرب الى امجادهم الذهبية في نهاية المطاف

ارجو من الله ان يعيد هذه العصور في القريب العاجل

شكرا اخي على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرجل الطموح (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*صعود الماء بدون كهرباء*

اخي العزيز سوال دائما يحيرني ما هي التقنية التي بواسطتها يصعد الماء الى هذه الحدائق في ذلك الزمان .........


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي جدا
زلكن النظريات الحديثة تقول بان هذه الحدائق هي عبارة عن نسج خيال و بانها اسطورة لا اكثر
حيث اكدت بعض المصادر التاريخية بان هيرودتس (المؤرخ اليوناني الذي وصفها) في الواقع لم يصل ابدا الى تلك المنطقة وانه قد استند الى الروايات عنها في وصفه

و الله اعلم


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*بابل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أريد أن أضيف على هذا الموضوع الجميل بعض الصور و المعلومات ... لأن جنائن بابل المعلقة هي بالفعل أعجوبة تستحق التأمل على مستوى سبب بناءها و هو حب الملك نبوخذ نصر لزوجته و على مستوى الأبداع في بناءها من حيث تعدد الطبقات و صعود الماء و جمال الأشجار التي كانت تحويها ..​ 


 

جنائن بابل المعلقة


جنائن بابل المعلقة، إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع، ولدت بفضل الحب الذي كان يكنه الملك «نبوخذ نصرالثاني» لزوجته. فهذه الاخيرة واسمها «امتيس»كانت حفيدة آخر ملوك المديين.
ذكر المؤرخ الإغريقي «فلا فيوس جوزيفوس»في القرن الأول قبل الميلاد، أنها قد أصيبت بالحنين إلى موطنها ذي التلال المعشبة، والمرتفعات الزاخرة بالأشجار، ماحدا بالملك إلى بناء الجنائن في بابل لإرضائها وإلهامها الصبر وتحمل العيش في ربوع بابل السهلية المنبسطة.
في الفترة نفسها، جاء وصف هذه الحدائق الفريدة، التي صممت لتبدو كأنها مروج خضراء في أخبار مؤرخين آخرين «رومان وإغريق».
منهم «ديودوروس» الذي ذكر أن الطوابق كانت منضدة على شكل درجات الواحدة أعلى من الأخرى، وأن ارتفاع الدرجة العليا بلغ خمسين ذراعا.
كما أكد أن المياه كانت تسحب نحو الأعلى بواسطة مكائن «هيدروليكية» لم يحدد ما إذا كانت من النواعير التي كانت منتشرة آنذاك في بلاد الرافدين.
وأضافه أن هذه المكائن كانت مخبأة في عمود أجوف. أما الأعمدة الأخرى فإنها كانت تفضي إلى بيت الملك والملكة.
أما المؤرخ «ستاربونوس» فقد أتى بوصف يشير إلى أبعاد أكبر، مؤكد أن الجنائن أقيمت على أرض مربعة ضلعها مائة وعشرون مترا، ما يشكل مساحة كبيرة تساوي الهكتار ونصف الهكتار. وذكر أن التنقل بين الطوابق كان يتم عبر عدد كبير من السلالم الملتوية المحيطة بالأعمدة الضخمة، وأن الحدائق كانت تضم أشجار باسقة.
وقد أفضت اكتشافات حديثه إلى التأكد من أن الجنائن المعلقة، قد شيدت فعلا ولم تكن مجرد أسطورة..








صورة جوية لمدينة بابل الأثرية ​ 

وهو ما سعت بعض الجهات إلى الإيحاء به عقودا من الزمن وسميت معلقة لأنها نمت على شرفات القصور وشرفة القصر الملكي ببابل وذلك حوالى ۶۰۰ ق.م وحيث انه إكراما لزوجته شيد نبوخذ نصر صاحب الحدائق المعلقة وكان يريد أن يجدد مدينة بابل وذلك لتناسب جمال وفخامة وعظمة زوجته وكانت المدينة ذات: أسوار يبلغ ارتفاعها ۳۵۰ قدماً وثخانتها ۸۷ قدما وكان لهذه الأسوار مائة باب مصنوع من الذهب ولكل باب قوائم وسقوف من الذهب أيضاً. 
وأعظم ما في المدينة الحدائق المعلقة أو الجنائن المعلقة. التي تعتبر فتنة وعجيبة الدول والعصور القديمة وقد بنيت على عقود الحجر النفيس المقدم هدايا للملك وفي الزراعة كانت طبقات تصلح لمختلف النباتات والأشجار والماء يرفع ويخزن في الطبقات العليا بصهاريج لسقاية الأشجار، أما البناء فيعد من أعظم الفنون المعمارية التي بلغتها بابل ونينوى وحيث تتصل الطبقات مع بعضها بدرج واسع وعندما يأتي الربيع وتزهر وتورق الأشجار والورود في هذه الارتفاعات في وسط أجواء الحرارة العالية تكون هذه الحدائق جنة في الأرض تنشر الرائحة العطرة والبرودة واللطافة لتستحق أن تكون من عجائب الدنيا السبع التي بناها نبوخذ نصر لكي تتمتع زوجته بهوائها وجمالها ورائحتها ولطافة جوها وخلابة منظرها.
ويقال عنها إنها إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع، تلك هي الجنائن التي صنعها نبوخذ نصر لزوجته الأغريقية التي ضاقت بها سهول أرض الرافدين فتاقت لطبيعة بلادها الجبلية «ميديا» التي تضج بالقمم الشاهقة والجبال والتلال المتنوعة ولكي يخفف الملك من وطأة الغربة وثقلها على زوجته الجميلة فقد أنشأ لها خميلة تقترب من طبيعة بلادها الجبلية وشهقت الجنائن المعلقة نحو السماء في سبع طبقات متتالية أعلاها تتربع على أسفلها وصولا الى الأرض والأمر الذي أثار العجب في ذلك الزمن الموغل في القدم هو صعود الماء بوسائل ميكانيكية من الطبقة الأرضية حتى الطبقة السابعة للجنائن المصنعة محليا وكان هذا الحدث العجيب من نتاج عقول وأيادٍ عراقية صرف ، ثم تألقت الزهور والورود ولونت أرض الجنائن بأفرشة خضراء محلاّة بألوان الطيف الشمسي تتلوى بين ثنياتها اللاّمعة غدران من الماء الزلال لدرجة ان جمال الطبيعة المصنعة ألغى غربة الملكة وقضى تماما على أشواقها العارمة لأرضها الأم، ولهذا أُطلق على الجنائن المعلقة لقب لم تحظ به إلا سبعة أماكن فقط في المعمورة بأسرها وصارت الجنائن البابلية «إحدى عجائب الدنيا السبع».​







  المدينة الملكية ​ 




​ 
 مكان جنائن بابل المعلقة 
(( بنى على أطلالها الرئيس السابق قصرا له )) ​ 


 
 المسرح البابلي ​ 
كما أتمنى من كل من لديه معلومات أضافتها لهذة المشاركة ... و له جزيل الشكر و الأمتنان​ 
سعيد السعيدي / طالب هندسة معمارية / جامعةالبصرة​


----------



## mustafa756i (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*بعض الصور حدائق الدنيا السبع*

:16: :16: :16: 



:83: :83: :83: 



:3: :3: :3:


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (29 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي مصطفى هذه الصورليست واقعية ..انها مصممة حسب التخيلات عن هذه الحدائق فمدينة بابل ليست مدينة جبلية اصلا وهذا هو سبب بناء الحدائق كما ورد في القصص
مشكورين


----------



## mustafa756i (29 سبتمبر 2007)

... ......................مشكور .......................................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور .......................
....................مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
.................مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مش كور.....
...............مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
...............مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
.................مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
...................مشكور. ......................... ......................... ...مشكور.....
......................مشك ور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
......................... مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
......................... ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
......................... ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
......................... .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
......................... ............مشكور.......م شكور................
......................... ....................مشكور ......................​
​​


----------



## ايبلا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr0783 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع و شكرا للإضافة


----------



## mustafa756i (1 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكركم جدا على ردودكم وبالاخص الاخ مصطفى على اضافته القيمة والاخ العزيز على قلوبنا سعيد السعيدي والاخ الذي لم يشاركنا ( النجر83)


----------



## islam2a (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك
معلومات جميلة


----------



## نجوى بغداد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

انا احب الجنائن المعلقة جدااا ولو اني لم ارها في الحقيقة الا انها على الوصف روعة من الجمال و الفن المعماري لاجدادنا البابليين .


----------



## قط ونط (2 أكتوبر 2007)

حدائق بابل ربما تكون اسطورة ولكن حدائق بابل لم تكن اكثر عجبا من برج بابل 

عندما اراد ان يصل للسماء السابعه بهذا البرج ( ولو علم انه بعد هذه الارض هناك مجرات ومجرات )

قال تعالى

( وَمَا أُوتِيتُم مِّن الْعِلْمِ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }الإسراء85

ولكن لا نهمل قوة افكار العصور القديمة ومدى براعتهم ... وهم لديهم ميزة الا وهي طولت العمر كانت اعمارهم تصل الى 1000 سنه وهذا لا بد وان نأخذه في الحسبان وكذلك قوة اجسامهم

وقيل انه استخدم في هذه الحدائق اليهود يعملون بها ليلي نهار

اخي mustafa756i

هذه ليست لها اية علاقة ببابل او حدائق بابل

هذه منطقة تقع في اعالي الجبال وهي الان موجود وضمن التصويت العالمي لعجائب الدنيا السبع الجديد

واسمها Machu Picchu, Peru

ويمكنك التعرف عليها اكثر 

هذه صورة لاهل المنطقة 







وهذا رابط الموقع

http://www.new7wonders.com/index.php?id=486
:34:


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (2 أكتوبر 2007)

اخت قط ونط
مع الاسف هذه المعلومات مؤكدة فعلا بان برج بابل ليس اكثر من اسطورة يهودية ...ولا اريد التطرق الى اسباب هذه الاساطير ولكن البرج قد تم التأكيد و بما لايقبل الشك بانه لم يكن موجودا اصلا

امام منطقة بابل فقد امتازت بميزات عديدة منها انها اول مدينة يتم تخطيطها قبل انشائها 
وهي منطقة سهلية تقع جدا
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/بابل_(مدينة


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (2 أكتوبر 2007)

و هذه روابط لمعلومات عامة عن المدينة
http://www.babylon-uni.com/babylon_hist.htm

http://www.isesco.org.ma/arabic/Culture/irak/irak1.htm


----------



## جوجة دانية (15 نوفمبر 2009)

thank t u so much


----------



## mohamed2009 (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hassanaki (2 مارس 2010)

((انار الله صباحك بالقرآن.وزادك عافية واطمئنان.ووهبك شفاعة حبيب الرحمن.وألبسك حلل الرضا والغفران.وأضاء قلبك بالتقوى والايمان.وايدك بنصر منه على الانس والجان.وأسأل الله ان نلتقى فى اعلى الجنان
أسأل الله لك راحة تملا نفسك رضا.ورضا يغمر قلبك .وعملا يرضى ربك .وذكرا يشغل وقتك .وعفوا يغسل ذنبك .وفرحا يمحو همك .وايمانا يشرح صدرك .ونورا يعلو وجهك
أسأل الله لك جمال يوسف .ومال قارون .وحكمة لقمان .وملك سليمان .وصبر ايوب .وعدل عمر .وحياء عثمان .ووجه على .ومحبة آل بيت رسول الله(ص) تقبل الله طاعتك واجزل عطيتك وغفر ذلتك وادام سرورك)


----------

